# Newbie - don't understand test results



## Mainer (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi,

I've been trying to get to the root of my joint pains (going on 4+ years now) and I asked my doc to test my thyroid. Everything is normal according to the lab, but I thought I'd see if any experts have other ideas just in case. I'm actually used to the joint pains by this time, but I've been having heartbeat issues... it feels like my heart is beating really hard - not too fast, just harder than normal. It's very distracting.

TSH: 2.32 uIU/mL, Range 0.47-4.68

Free T3: 4.8 pg/mL, Range 2.8-5.3

Free T4: 1.07 ng/dL, Range 0.78-2.19

Everything else, vit d, iron, etc was fine except for vit k, which was just under the cutoff for normal.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH: 2.32 uIU/mL, Range 0.47-4.68
> 
> Free T3: 4.8 pg/mL, Range 2.8-5.3
> 
> ...


3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3 along with a TSH of 1 is goal.

I'm more concerned with your "just below the cutoff of normal" for D, iron and K. I know for sure that low Ferritin and possibly low D can contribute to muscle pain. I had low in both and treated both at the same time, which is why I'm not sure which one was causing the pain. I've never had K tested.


----------



## Mainer (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi, thanks for the response. I meant to say that all the vitamin/mineral levels were normal except the K. I don't know why that would be or if it's important. I was kind of excited that I might finally know the source of my joint issues - I really don't want to go through even more testing! Ugh!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board.

I think you may be flipping hyperthyroid. TSH and FREE T3 are not what you would really expect and the average person may not notice what I notice. TSH too high in relation to FT3 being on the high side.

Antibodies' tests and an ultra-sound at this time are highly recommended and most helpful.

You do have something "afoot" with the thyroid.


----------



## Mainer (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you, Andros! I will have a chat with my doc - actually a physician's assistant, but she is great. I don't understand why different labs have different acceptable ranges. For example, the CDC puts the upper limit of normal for Free T3 at 3.9pg/mL, and Mayo Clinic at 3.5. Yet my lab has the upper limit of normal as 5.3. Very confusing.

I do have more symptoms that correlate to hyperthyroid, although I actually gained weight. I've been crazy hungry lately, though, so eating a ton...

Anyway, thank you very much for the help. Do you know if there are risks of taking medication for possible hyperthyroid, if it turns out to *not* be a thyroid problem after all?


----------



## Mainer (Feb 22, 2015)

Also, I just looked up the treatment for hyperthyroidism... the medications look scary!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When you say "normal" for vitamin D, iron, etc., do you have labs (with ranges) you can share?


----------



## Mainer (Feb 22, 2015)

Sure:

Vitamin D:

42 ng/mL (Normal)

30 ng/mL - 100 ng/mL

Iron:

108 ug/dL (Normal)

37 ug/dL - 170 ug/dL

Fe sat: 35%

Folate:

9.9 ng/mL (Normal)
4.2 ng/mL - 20.0 ng/mL

B12:

455 pg/mL (Normal)

200 pg/mL - 900 pg/mL

K

3.4 mmol/L (Low)

3.5 mmol/L - 5.1 mmol/L *the only one that was low.

It all looks fine to me other than K. Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree and should try rheumatology again


----------



## Mainer (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, the doc said my thyroid is fine. She suggested a gluten-free diet, but I've already been doing that for five years. She seems open to retesting in the future, so I guess we'll see. I almost don't want to bother at this point!


----------

